# Jog pendant not working - e-stop



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a new Probotix Nebula and the jog pendant that came with it is not working. Even the small red light on the pendant does not come on. I can't get the machine out of e-stop with the pendant hooked up. It only works by disabling the pendant by removing the 25-pin parallel cable from pendant controller box to PC. I checked the wiring/contacts inside the e-stop on the machine, looks good.

Probotix sent me a new pendant controller box plus LinuxCNC V1.9 new configurator but nothing works. In addition the V1.9-prompt for inches or mms only gives me mms, I tried both settings on this configurator prompt.
1. Any advice on the pendant/e-stop problem?
2. Can I edit the inch/mm setting myself, how, what file?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I would think that if it new and the replaced pendant still does not work the that Probotix Nebula people need be involved !


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Semipro said:


> I would think that if it new and the replaced pendant still does not work the that Probotix Nebula people need be involved !


I agree. Has it ever worked or is this the first time trying to run? 
Dave


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

No, it's a new machine and the pendant never worked. First I want to test the pendant with a new DB25 2-pin parallel cable (I will receive soon). If that does not work I'll call Probotix again, then it could be the pendant itself. They have been very helpful. The pendant is different from the one shown on the website. That was also the case for the PC. By trying to diagnose yourself, you learn (often the hard way!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

The folks at Probotix will get you going. Sorry you are having issues right off the bat.

Jay


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I did not know that Probotix even had a jog pendant with a DB25 plug.
Will the machine run without the pendant? My guess is no, if that is how it was configured.
Can you post a pic or info on the job pendant?
I am very familiar with their machines, but know nothing of this pendant.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

On their router description pages they now show a photo of a MPG pendant. Is this what you have, Paul? I've never seen it before. Must be a new product.

Jay


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

The Nebula works fine with the pendant disconnected. It stays in e-stop *with* the pendant. The machine's e-stop works fine so it could be the e-stop on the pendant or pendant itself or the hookup including the DB2 parallel cable.
Pic2 On left is the pendant as shown on the Probotix website, the right pendant is what I got with the new Nebula in December, both are HEDSS 4 Axis CNC Pendants.
Pic1 My pendant on the right, with pendant connector box on the left, both came in one box without instructions, the connector box has labels on it.

I am still waiting for my new DB25 cable. Probotix support said they may test the ordered machine with their own DB25 cables, then ship other DB25 cables grabbed from their general supply with the machine. I think the cable is fine but want to make sure before calling Probotix.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Interesting. I have never seen that arrangement (pendant & pendant connector box) before. Will be very interested in what you find out and how all of this works. Is there more than one parallel port on the connector box? Trying to figure out why it is needed if you already have 2 parallel ports on the PC.
Been looking at adding a similar pendant, but with USB connector. Seems less complicated (at least from the picture).

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Solved today with Probotix support.

The pendant's cable has a parallel end directly connected to the pendant box. 
Other connections to the box: z-puck wire from harness, tool sensor wire from harness, parallel cable from PC to box, and the missing one (as it did not come with machine which I did not know): a USB cable from PC to 5V IN slot in the box. There was only 1 USB cable that came with the new machine, used for PC to controller.

Adding this second USB cable from PC to this 5V IN slot and going back to the first pendant box that came with the machine solved all problems: Pendant motion works, z-puck works, tool sensor works, e-stop on pendant works. Machine still remained stuck in e-stop = pendant did not work with the second pendant box, which was my first try as it was still hooked up.

I don't understand why they have this kind of wiring arrangement with the box, maybe it's cheapest or it was the easiest way to add this kind of pendant.

I also recommended to Probotix they need to provide a wiki page on the pendant, this box and the wiring, it can save some other beginners lots of time.

But I'm tickled pink, everything is working!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Great that you got it working without too much issue.
Thanks for the explanation on how everything connects. Sounds like they just made a connection point for all the extra sensors.
Dave


----------



## Aageman (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for posting, as I just had the same issue! First time CNC user and just set up my new Asteroid. I followed your post and now have power to my pendant. However, nothing happens when I push the enable switch and select an axis or move the dial. Seems that it should be pretty straight forward. Am I missing a step or a setting somewhere? 
Also, why wouldn’t the pendant work directly to the back of the pc? I don’t have the puck or tool sensor, so the converter box seems unnecessary.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't have a pendant for my Meteor, but when the software is on the MDI tab the jog functions don't work. That may be a reason why the pendant doesn't work sometimes. Just a thought.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't have any experience with the new jog pendant. Can you jog using the keyboard arrows or the user interface jog buttons?


----------



## Aageman (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks 4D, I’ll double check that tomorrow. 

I can still use the keyboard to jog, just not the pendant. (Which does have power) This is all still pretty new to me, so it’s most likely something simple I’m missing. Thanks guys.


----------



## Aageman (Apr 21, 2018)

Success! Everything works fine today. I’m guessing it had to do with restarting the program after I had plugged in the necessary cords. One more thing off the checklist.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I do not have the pendant either but the first time I tried to run my nebula 2 years ago it would not work. Same issues as you had they run the machine on your PC but their cables and I had a bad parrarell cable.


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

I use the keyboard for some back and forth motion after oiling and also for fast large-distance jogging. The pendant is for fine jogging.
I have used the pendant a few times to get slightly away from an edge at an intermediate restart ('Run from here' in G-code). 
As a CNC newbie I like to find out for what (other) purposes the pendant is or could be used.
Appreciate any input!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A lot of times it'll work on a back port, but not a front port. I just use the the mouse and computer screen. All the other stuff is under the machine collecting (a lot) dust. Works fine that way.


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

There must be other uses for the pendant??? 

E.g. "ad hoc' machining: Suddenly needing to drill one or 2 holes with/at exact x,y,z locations, without having to go back and program those using the CAD/CAM software, or 
machining a slot using 1/4" bit 3 inches long in the y-direction starting at x=12.5, or maching off a tab after all machining is done (having forgotten to program that in), etc. 

But I don't know if anybody does this or if there are other ways to use the pendant.
Pic shows jog pendant on the right and pendant connector box.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I only use my MPG (pendant) for fine movements or locating starting point prior to zeroing on a part. For the tasks you list above I would manually enter g-code in the MDI screen and run it. 

I run Mach4 on a DIY machine.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I agree with Richard. A jog pendant is just that, a jog pendant. It is not capable of what you are describing.


----------

